# Indash touchscreen monitor



## thematrimix (May 22, 2009)

Hey guys

I was wondering, cause I googled a bit and did not find a good one, what double din in dash touch screen monitor you guys are using for a carputer. I looked and say one on mp3car from Lilliput, but they wanted some $450 bucks that is stupid. Here is the link

Double Din Bolt in Kit with the 7" 629 Lilliput Touchscreen

I mean that is pretty sweet, but there has to be something out there that does not cost an arm and a leg. To pay that much for the screen makes building a carputer worthless cause you could buy all the hardware to do all the things you would do with a pc. IE bluetooth, DVD, MP3, EQ, Sound processing. I mean for that much I could have all that with my Pioneer AVH-p4100DVD if I buy the equipment. So, I ask what does everyone use here?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Not many folks around here into the carputer thing. Looks like you are on the right track with other sites that cater to that stuff. You can probably make this work with some creative install efforts.
http://store.mp3car.com/Lilliput_HR702_p/mon-023.htm
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lilliput-7-EBY7...tion?hash=item2ea5a42720&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

and it would be curious if you could gut the case and mod the unit to use what you need for cd transport and a the monitor for something like
http://cgi.ebay.com/7-TFT-Touch-Scr...tion?hash=item3ef79cc54b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


You can read some good info in this thread as well
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...esign-carputer-take-down-bit-one-dsp-6-a.html


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

I had a carputer in a prior install. The Lilliputs had a lot of quality control issues. Most people (at least 2 yrs ago) were into the Xenarc screens. The specs were better too IIRC.


----------

